# GT: Clippers vs. Kings (3/11)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Fri Mar 11, 2005
7:00 Pacific *</center>


<center>




































Rick Brunson / Corey Maggette / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Mike Bibby / Cuttino Mobley / Peja Stojakovic / Darius Songaila / Brad Miller


Notes: The Clippers are coming off a huge win and have had a couple days of rest. The confidence of the Clippers beating the Lakers can carry on against the Kings. The Kings are a much different team since the Clippers played them last. Webber hurt the Clippers the last few times but this time he won't. Key for this game is for the Clippers to do exactly what they did to the Lakers.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, let's win another one. I'll be at the Bulls/Sonics game tomorrow night, so I will check in after the game.

G-Force


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Kings - 97
Clippers - 102

Go Clips!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread :wave:
-----------------

Kaman vs. the Kings this year:

1/15: 23 Points and 7 Rebounds
1/17: 18 Points and 15 Rebounds

Hopefully our new big men will do a better job


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, with the way the Kings beat detorit and Memphis Im going to go with them on this game.. I hope the clippers pull an upset, but it doesnt look good. 

Kings are 22-8 from there home.
And I dont even want to post the clippers road wins... :uhoh: 

But this is a very important game... Maybe they can get fired up and make it happen.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, with the way the Kings beat detorit and Memphis Im going to go with them on this game.. I hope the clippers pull an upset, but it doesnt look good.
> 
> Kings are 22-8 from there home.
> And I dont even want to post the clippers road wins... :uhoh:
> ...



The Clippers won a road game the other night.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Just a few injury notes from the Kings. Mobley is playing and Miller will probably play.

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Practice_QuotesMarch_10_2005-135059-58.html


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kings 95
Clips 94 
Brunson misses a game winning shot again.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Just a few injury notes from the Kings. Mobley is playing and Miller will probably play.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Practice_QuotesMarch10_2005-135059-58.html



It would be better if they not play, I mean for the Clippers of coarse.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

LA Clippers (27-34) at Sacramento (38-24) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- Mike Bibby and the Sacramento Kings received some good fortune to remain unbeaten on their current five-game homestand. They hope their luck will continue Friday when they host the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> *The Kings have won seven consecutive games and 17 of the last 21 in the all-time series, including both meetings this season. *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 112*
Clippers 103

*Peja 28pts*
Brand 24pts


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I forgot to mention today is Elton Brand's birthday, he will for sure have a MONSTER game against the Kings.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is the link to bet on this game:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=148867


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Here is the link to bet on this game:
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=148867



I put 50 down.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Supposedly Miller isn't playing so that is very good news for the Clippers. Pound the ball inside everytime!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brad Miller won't play tonight, Skinner will start in his place.

EDIT: Weasel is too fast


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ill go out on a limb. if magette continues his fine play and kaman and brand pound it against skinner:

clippers 105
sactown 96


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby is hurting the Clippers and Kaman was off to a horrible start. Maggette is still in his groove from his previous nights.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice play by Maggette getting to the hole, getting fouled and making a great shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers up 7 at end of the first. Maggette already has 12 points and is looking very good. Kaman got blocked some 2-3 times by Skinner in the quarter but he was playing aggresive. Anyway, it is a good start that the Clippers needed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Chalmers blew the dunk. :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers started to play sloppy and the Kings are capitalizing on it which is energizing the fans...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 53
Kings 55

Maggette didn't score once in the second quarter! The Clippers are shooting a very high percentage but losing because sometimes they are wild and not organized. In the second half the Clippers need to step up and go to the FT line more.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What the heck is wrong with Skinner?
He is playing great.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lets go Clippers, get things together and put on a good run. Right now they need to step on defense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Keep giving Rebraca the ball!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good finish to the quarter the Clippers are up 88-85. I think the announcer said something that the Clippers finished the quarter on a 16-4 run. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Elton Brand picks up his 5th. :dead:
He is not playing well.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

You have no answer for Big Nasty!

Clipps up by 2, 98-96.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This game is too close. It is just offense vs. offense. The Clippers need to step up on defense and not turnover the ball. Maggette's turnover just now was huge.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The game is too close.
It is going to come down to probably the last play of the game to determine the winner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Are you kidding me?????????//
Stop fouling.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby is Clutch..... :curse: 

Very tough loss.........................


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Tough loss, I gotta say this is one of the most exciting games ive watched this season. Loved the Clipper announcers called it like they saw it, no bias opinons good job.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Weasel said:


> The game is too close.
> It is going to come down to probably the last play of the game to determine the winner.


 Yup.

Great game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Tough loss, I gotta say this is one of the most exciting games ive watched this season. Loved the Clipper announcers called it like they saw it, no bias opinons good job.



Yup, they pretty much said that two stuipid fouls cost the clippers a W.

I'm a corey fan... But I still dont think he has a very high baller IQ. He is a team captin, to make that stupid of a foul is sad. I know Rebraca did the same exact thing, but come on... Rebraca barely see's that much time in the fourth but he was the only one playing a solid post game in the fourth.. Kaman almost turned it over twice, and actually did one...

I hate losses like this... Not because its even that we lose, but because we really should have won this.. This was the clippers game to lose... Bobby did everything short of part the red sea to keep the clippers in the game, but those two fouls cost us the entire game... Which has been the story of almost all our close games this season.

This could have been a very uplifting win for the clippers, maybe even got the fired up to maybe win a few more on the road...

Oh well, its a young team.. Hopefully they learn from this experiance.. and also SIGN SIMMONS. :biggrin: 

I look forward to next year though. And by the way, besides the stupid foul Rebraca played some great ball out there. I was surprised Mike didnt put him in the fourth sooner, he was playing terrific post up,especally using his hieght advantage.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Great game guys.

It's always a great game when we play the Clippers. Ya'll are a fun team to watch. :yes:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

how do you not either deny bibby the inbounds, or immediately double team him when he gets the ball. there isnt anyone in sacramento who didnt know who was going to take the last shot...perhaps dunleavvy was the only one. 

Also how do you keep rebraca in there even though he lost his effectiveness at the end, instead of your best player brand.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> how do you not either deny bibby the inbounds, or immediately double team him when he gets the ball. there isnt anyone in sacramento who didnt know who was going to take the last shot...perhaps dunleavvy was the only one.
> 
> Also how do you keep rebraca in there even though he lost his effectiveness at the end, instead of your best player brand.



I sort of agree with topic of Bibby. It did seem he had the room to shoot, it was like the Clippers wanted him to shoot. I kind of liked that Rebraca was kept in towards the end. Even though Brand is our best player he wasn't tonight, he struggled a lot. Rebraca was making his shots and doing so easily.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers Fall, by Bibby's Royal Decree 



> "Unfortunately, this has happened to us a lot this year," Coach Mike Dunleavy said after the Clippers, winless outside of Staples Center since Feb. 3, fell to 3-12 in games decided by three points or fewer.





> "I thought he was going to use the screen" by Corliss Williamson, Ross said, "but he dribbled back. He kind of got me with a little hesitation dribble. I kind of bit on it a little bit and he just made the shot…. You've got to hand it to him."


All is lost at the end  



> The finish marred what otherwise was a fine showing by the Clippers. They shot 55.8 percent from the field, made 15 of 17 free throws, outrebounded the Kings, 40-33, and committed 11 turnovers. They tied a season high with 35 points in the third quarter.





> Corey Maggette led the Clippers with 26 points and 10 rebounds. Backup center Zeljko Rebraca, filling in for Brand in the low post, scored 16 points on seven-of-10 shooting. Chris Kaman had 13 points and 10 rebounds. Ross scored 12 points. Brunson had 10 assists.


Bibby at it again; Kings top Clippers 



> Corey Maggette had 26 points and 10 rebounds for the Clippers, who thought they had their first win in Sacramento since Nov. 7, 1997, when Bobby Simmons made a layup with 4.9 seconds left. Simmons had 24 points, but the Clippers still lost for the 10th time in 11 road games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I sort of agree with topic of Bibby. It did seem he had the room to shoot, it was like the Clippers wanted him to shoot. I kind of liked that Rebraca was kept in towards the end. Even though Brand is our best player he wasn't tonight, he struggled a lot. Rebraca was making his shots and doing so easily.



He struggled a lot, and had five fouls. Mike was going to keep him out and then brought him in with about 9 minutes left to play, and within one minute Brand picked up his fifth foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Exactly, there was no point to bring Brand in. He wasn't playing well and it is not good to put in a player that hasn't played in a while because he will be 'cold'.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I disagree about brand. it was fine to take him out when he got his 5th foul, and to leave him out when rebraca was making everything down the floor. however, with about 4 minutes left to go in the game, the kings figured out how to guard rebraca, and he didnt make any more shots, i think he even turned the ball over once. Bringing brand in would have added another dimension to the final couple minutes...with rebraca, all the kings had to do was deny him the ball in the post, or body him out if he got it. But with brand, he adds the threat of the mid range jump shot, or drive to the basket. Over all, brand had 10 points in half of a game, on 50% shooting...i wouldnt call that struggling. What he was struggling with was his fouls.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> I disagree about brand. it was fine to take him out when he got his 5th foul, and to leave him out when rebraca was making everything down the floor. however, with about 4 minutes left to go in the game, the kings figured out how to guard rebraca, and he didnt make any more shots, i think he even turned the ball over once. Bringing brand in would have added another dimension to the final couple minutes...with rebraca, all the kings had to do was deny him the ball in the post, or body him out if he got it. But with brand, he adds the threat of the mid range jump shot, or drive to the basket. Over all, brand had 10 points in half of a game, on 50% shooting...i wouldnt call that struggling. What he was struggling with was his fouls.



He was struggling with his fouls because the players he were guarding with were out classing him.. At least for tonight. Brand is probably my favorite player on the clippers, but honestly after some of the stupid fouls he made thoughout the last half, and the fact that he really didnt score or board much after the middle of the second quater I would understand leaving reberca in there. Reberca might not have been playing the greatest in the last 4 minutes of the game, but up until that point he was probably the only consistant offense we were running in the fourth. It would have been a gamble either way, if they would have pulled him and brand would have still sucked in the last 4 minutes everyone would have been screaming "Why did you take out the hot hand?". 

The kings were doing very little to deny Reberca anything. They rarely even double teamed him in the post, which I thought was funny after he scored three times in a row they still didnt do much to up the defense. They were more concerned with Corey on each offensive play it gave Reberca the perfect opportunity to score some key buckets.

Brand wouldnt have won this game if Corey was still going to commit that horrible foul. Brand might have not made the same stupid foul that Reberca did in the final few minutes, but when you got 5 fouls already and the last one was within 1 minute of returning to game it's always a possibility.

This all comes down to clutch. We have no clutch players. We have players that do ok in the end, but we have lost so many times this season by 3 points or less where we have had the final shot. The last time before this we had two great open looks and still nothing. Whenever it comes down to the clippers winning a defensive game on there offense they choke up. THey run the play, get wide open.. And cant make the basket sink. At least 7 times this season they had WIDE open looks, perfect opportunitys to sink it but just dont get the basket to fall. Why? Well because we simply have no clutch players. Elton brand is a great role player, he is a great solid player. But he isnt what we need for clutch. Simmons is probably one of the better clutch players at this point, but still he is more of a role player. WE dont have any players that break out of there roles to win the game at the end. Corey has a couple times this season, but how many times has he missed? I lost count after the fourth one. 

Thats why its fun to sit back and imagine this team with Kobe Bryant... Or any clutch player for that matter. The offense is fine, if you recall before all the injuries the clippers had the highest offense FG percentage in the league, after all the many injuries it slowly dwindled away with the bench having to take more of an active role. 

I mean come on we got Rick Brunson as are go to guy in PG, I like the guy and all but he is a third stringer for a reason. When we get a clutch player, our record will go up. Plain and simple. When we get a clutch player we will be playoff bound. If we fail to get a clutch player, with any other coach you get we will be hard pressed to do anything more than we have this season.


----------

